# Hi from Canada



## alayaya (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi! I'm new.

I've had cats all my life growing up, but when I moved out of my parents' house 10 years ago I had to leave my kitties behind. Not very many places in my city will allow pets in rental apartments so I had to wait until I owned my own place before being able to bring a kitty back into my life. Finally that day has arrived!!

Meet Koshak!










He's both a little angel and a little monster, as all kittens are  He's 8 weeks old and I adopted him from the local SPCA. I would have loved to bring home one of his brothers as well, but unfortunately we're only allowed one pet in our building.

His name was inspired by the cat from Welcome to Night Vale (Khoshekh) but my husband speaks Russian a little bit and Koshak means kitty in Russian apparently, and it is easier to spell, so it was a compromise.


----------



## medleymisty (Aug 4, 2014)

Awwww, he's a darling little baby! And yay for being able to have a kitty friend again! That's an awesome name, and I like it being Russian.

I've heard a lot about Welcome to Night Vale, but I haven't checked it out - I'm more of a reader than an auditory type person. What I know of it is awesome though.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwww! He is beautiful! I love his name.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Awwwwwwwwwww. He is such a cutie!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Welcome to a fellow Canadian  Koshak's a cutie pie!


----------



## alayaya (Aug 6, 2014)

thank you everyone!  He's been such a handful, but it is so rewarding.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG! Koshak is Adorable!! Love his little face! He's a Tuxedo with unique markings!
I've been on your other thread...sure hope his health issues can get sorted out soon...
He really looks like such a sweet little guy!
Sharon


----------



## sheiladoreen (Jul 11, 2014)

Hi Alayaya! Koshak is adorable.

The "Canada" headline drew me in. Are you from Ontario? If so, the Ontario Landlord and Tenant Act states that anti-pet clauses are invalid under the law and cannot be enforced (so you can't be evicted unless your pet is dangerous, causing allergic reactions or problems to other tenants).


----------



## alayaya (Aug 6, 2014)

thank you both!

sheiladoreen - I'm in Victoria, and there is no such act here. Not yet anyway, I know that there are people who are working on it. I really think it would help with the number of animals that are surrendered to the shelters every year because of landlords not allowing pets...


----------



## sheiladoreen (Jul 11, 2014)

Ah, that's too bad. I've always brought pets into my rented homes (and I've always had a "no pet" clause).

The most awkward was our current home, as our landlord lives next door and I was wondering when he was going to ask about the cat on the leash (we sit on our patio set a lot and see him walk by). He never has. He came in to do a repair once and flat out ignored our Pucc who was talking to him and rubbing on him, didn't acknowledge his presence at all. I wonder what he'll think when he knows we got a second fur baby.... hahah. The good thing is that they're super lovable


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Welcome Alayaya!  Koshak is adorable! Your photo made me smile: he looks like a mischief maker.



sheiladoreen said:


> Ah, that's too bad. I've always brought pets into my rented homes (and I've always had a "no pet" clause).
> 
> The most awkward was our current home, as our landlord lives next door and I was wondering when he was going to ask about the cat on the leash (we sit on our patio set a lot and see him walk by). He never has. He came in to do a repair once and flat out ignored our Pucc who was talking to him and rubbing on him, didn't acknowledge his presence at all. I wonder what he'll think when he knows we got a second fur baby.... hahah. The good thing is that they're super lovable


 I always find it odd that so many people who rent don't know what a landlord is and is not allowed to include in the rental agreement. The invalidity of no-pet rental clauses in Ontario makes me wonder why a blind eye is turned to their inclusion in most rental agreements in the first place. A landlord can refuse to rent to you on the basis that you have a pet, but they can't do squat if you sign the rental agreement and then move in the next day with 3 dogs, a parrot, and 2 cats. I consider myself to be a very honest person, but I know I would lie about my cats in a heartbeat if I were ever desperate for a place to live, knowing that, legally, the landlord couldn't enforce a no-pets rule; and, who wants the sort of contentious, hostile relationship that could lead to with their landlord? If anti-pet clauses and pet deposits aren't legal, their inclusion shouldn't be permitted in _any_ signed document that _is_ legally binding in any other respect.


----------

